# Garmin Livescope



## pike33 (2. August 2018)

Sieht ja toll aus auf den ersten Blick

aber wie sieht es aus bei einen  einfachen Gerät wie Echomap Plus mit einer mittelmäßigen Prozessor und Display Auflösung

oder müssen wie dann doch ein paar tausend Euro für ein GPSMAP 7412xsv ausgeben


----------



## offense80 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Garmin Livescope*

;+;+;+;+

Was möchtest du uns damit sagen? SO ein "Eröffnungsposting" hab ich auch noch nie gelesen

 #c#c#c


----------



## afbaumgartner (3. August 2018)

*AW: Garmin Livescope*

Gute Frage.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass ein Teil der Daten bereits in der GLS 10 Blackbox verarbeitet werden, und dass insofern der Prozessor im main unit entlastet wird.
Ich denke allerdings, dass, wer sich diese Panoptix Livescope Geschichte für 2000 € leistet, sich auch die tausendundungrade Euro Aufpreis für ein höherwertiges Gerät aus der Tasche leiern wird.


----------



## pike33 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Garmin Livescope*

danke für die Rückmeldung

ich kann mich voll und ganz deiner Meinung anschließen


----------



## fischbär (8. August 2018)

*AW: Garmin Livescope*

Ist völlig krass genial, keine Frage. Allrdings sollte man bedenken, dass es zwei Anwendungen gibt, die immer wieder gezeigt werden: Barras in Australien und eine Person im Wasser. Das hat seinen Grund! Und der ist, dass die Sache bei einem Zander oder Barsch nicht viel anders aussieht als ein normales Panoptix. Es gibt einen Fleck und man kann raten was es ist. Nur bei richtign Riesenviechern reicht die Auflösung für ein echtes Bild! Aber ich angle selten auf Barras oder Menschen sondern auf Barsch, Hecht und Zander.

Von daher, kann man mit dem PS22 sicherlich für nen schmaleren Taler zu ähnlichen Ergebnissen kommen. Die Frage ist halt: brauche ich für meine Anwendung wirklich die höhere Auflösung oder reicht normales Panoptix?
Eine nicht zu vernachlässigende Sache ist bei den Echomaps auch die "schlechte" Displayauflösung, die auch bei 9 Zoll unter meinem alten Humminbird bei 7 Zoll liegt!
Am besten ist man sicherlich bedient, wenn man sich ein schönes 9-12 Zoll GPSmap in xsv Ausführung holt, dazu einen normalen Side/Down/2D Geber, eine Ultra-HD-Box, ein Panoptix Livescope und dazu gleich noch einen PS22 um beim vertikalen noch einen "Richtstrahl" zu haben, ohne das Panoptix switchen zu müssen. Muss man sich eben leisten können 
Ich komme gerade aus dem Urlaub zurück, wo ich die Fische, die ich wirklich nur aufgrund des Echolots gefangen habe, auch mit einem räudigen alten 2D Echo gefangen hätte. Wichtiger war da die Unterwasserkamera um zu schauen welcher Natur der Fischschwarm war.


----------



## Superflossy (10. Dezember 2021)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand das Ding mal vom Ufer aus eingesetzt - z.B. an einer steil abfallenden Kante am Fluss?


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Dezember 2021)

fischbär schrieb:


> *AW: Garmin Livescope*
> 
> Ist völlig krass genial, keine Frage. Allrdings sollte man bedenken, dass es zwei Anwendungen gibt, die immer wieder gezeigt werden: Barras in Australien und eine Person im Wasser. Das hat seinen Grund! Und der ist, dass die Sache bei einem Zander oder Barsch nicht viel anders aussieht als ein normales Panoptix. Es gibt einen Fleck und man kann raten was es ist. Nur bei richtign Riesenviechern reicht die Auflösung für ein echtes Bild! Aber ich angle selten auf Barras oder Menschen sondern auf Barsch, Hecht und Zander.
> 
> ...


Also ich hatte auf einer Messe, eine Vorführung gesehen, da haste ganz deutlich den Gummifisch mit Artikelnummer erkannt.


----------

